# Double Barrel



## Angelskeeper (4/9/21)

Hi all,
I've always wanted a double barrel mod, but just never got around to getting one.

I've got a chance now to get my hands on V2.1 double barrel. 
Those who own one (or more) and those that have owned them, what are your opinions on them?

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/21)

I have 3, V3's , they are very durable and robust ,powerful and no nonsense ,Apparently Squid is closing ,so get one while you can .Accommodates 25mm, and under, atties with no overhang.
People had issues with the battery door but it closes properly with batt's inside .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (4/9/21)

Shelved mine due to batteries popping out at random times. Pity because it is a nice mod.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/9/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Those who own one (or more) and those that have owned them, what are your opinions on them?



@MrGSmokeFree , You had one of these, didn't you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS (4/9/21)

Had the V3 and loved it. Can second what @ARYANTO said,tough mod. Took a helluva beating a few times,kept going strong.Mine was stolen,but definitely one I would get again given the chance.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (4/9/21)

Had the 2.1, while it worked it was the best mod I ever owned, sadly the chip died. Many faced this issue.just ensure there's no liquid damage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @MrGSmokeFree , You had one of these, didn't you?


Yes indeed I have one and still have it. I love this mod. Never ever has it given me any troubles.( Has been dropped many times) seems I am lucky it is still going strong.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Angelskeeper (4/9/21)

Thanks for the replies!
Your replies all just steered me in direction I was facing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (4/9/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Yes indeed I have one and still have it. I love this mod. Never ever has it given me any troubles.( Has been dropped many times) seems I am lucky it is still going strong.
> View attachment 238412



Nice RTA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (5/9/21)

The V4 is here

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> The V4 is here



Need one ! @Intuthu Kagesi take note .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (5/9/21)

The v2.1 was the most ergonomic shape and size, they should bring that back with this new 'aircraft grade' goete

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/9/21)

Raindance said:


> Shelved mine due to batteries popping out at random times. Pity because it is a nice mod.
> 
> Regards


There's a simple modification required to fix the problem ...
make a small cut, (half a mm deep), across the face of the latch approximately a mm away from the end using a Dremel, clean it, and rub some silicon rubber into the cut and let it set.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## shabbar (6/9/21)

kak! had 3 , all gave issues.


----------



## DerickG131 (21/12/22)

ARYANTO said:


> I have 3, V3's , they are very durable and robust ,powerful and no nonsense ,Apparently Squid is closing ,so get one while you can .Accommodates 25mm, and under, atties with no overhang.
> People had issues with the battery door but it closes properly with batt's inside .


Hey Abryanto, are you open to selling one of your V3’s?


----------

